# Guitar Comparison Video - Martin 000-18GE/Collings OM/C-10



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I wanted to compare my three small bodied acoustic guitars side by side. This time with fingerstyle playing. In order they are: Collings OM - short scale - Koa/sitka; Collings C-10 - deep body - adi/mah; Martin 000-18GE - adi/mah. I'm using a capo on the 6th fret and the tunning is: CGDGBE. I would love to hear your feedback as to what you hear - thanks for listening & watching! dale 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXhOUqvEwGU


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> I wanted to compare my three small bodied acoustic guitars side by side. This time with fingerstyle playing. In order they are: Collings OM - short scale - Koa/sitka; Collings C-10 - deep body - adi/mah; Martin 000-18GE - adi/mah. I'm using a capo on the 6th fret and the tunning is: CGDGBE. I would love to hear your feedback as to what you hear - thanks for listening & watching! dale
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXhOUqvEwGU


The Collins OM was my favorite. It has such a warm depth of character. Sounds great, but it certainly was the playing that made all the guitars sound so good. When they are in their cases, they all sound the same :smile: You are a luck man.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Rbbambino, the Collings OM was a lot more vibrant. Nonetheless all three of those guitars are magnificent. Your playing really let the guitars sing.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks guys, i really appreciate you taking time to watch and comment! I think most people have sided with the OM - for me it is the easiest to play so i pick it up a lot. It is great to get feedback from players and thanks for your kind words, all the best,

dale


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> thanks guys, i really appreciate you taking time to watch and comment! I think most people have sided with the OM - for me it is the easiest to play so i pick it up a lot. It is great to get feedback from players and thanks for your kind words, all the best,
> 
> dale


You have wonderful instruments and you live in KY, so you must have been born with the picking gene!!! You certainly can pick. I just wish I lived closer to the Travis territory of Muhlenberg County where they have some great events. Ron.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

it is thumbpicking territory for sure! Sounds like part of your heart is here anyway!! It is a rich guitar area with lots of tradition and great pickers and i'm just a bit down the road from Nashville as well. If you are ever through this way let me know. 

dale


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I liked the c-10,nice and mellow sound in that one.What type of woods were used in the c-10?Great playing btw.:bow:


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

i love the C-10 for the same reasons, it has a adi/mah wood combo. it also has a bit deeper body that their standard C-10 which i think helps a bit. Thanks for the kind feedback,

dale


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> it is thumbpicking territory for sure! Sounds like part of your heart is here anyway!! It is a rich guitar area with lots of tradition and great pickers and i'm just a bit down the road from Nashville as well. If you are ever through this way let me know.
> 
> dale


I go down to CAAS in Nashville every July. I'm sure you know what that is.. If not you should be ashamed of yourself :smile:


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> it is thumbpicking territory for sure! Sounds like part of your heart is here anyway!! It is a rich guitar area with lots of tradition and great pickers and i'm just a bit down the road from Nashville as well. If you are ever through this way let me know.
> 
> dale


Hey Dale... Yes, my heart is definitely in Kentucky. I love Travis pickin, I just wish I had started when I was 10 and kept doing it. I'm now too old to get good at it, but enjoy the challenge. This might sound familiar.. jumbled up as it is.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfygCVsPAoU


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hey thanks for the link!! Great playing - loved your cover of Happy Again as well. I've been to CAAS what a great event with some of the world's greatest pickers for sure - makes me want to ebay my stuff. I've been very fortunate to get to know Pat Kirtley and Doyle ***** and call them friends, love that style of guitar. I love most every style but the Travis/Akins style is a great 'stand alone' type of playing i call it. My dad used to say Chet makes the guitar sing the song and that is a pretty good description. I wish i had started earlier as well, not until i got old enough to sit around by myself tired of just strumming did i discover fingerstyle guitar - i love it. Love your playing and thanks for leading us to your channel - i'm a subscriber, love to have you as well,

dale


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Dale. I think I must be a reincarnated Muhlenberg County boy, cause I just love Travis thumb style. Eddie Pennington is such a great character that is doing a great job of carrying on the tradition. Funny thing about "Happy Again". I heard Thom Bresh play it at CAAS and also here in Toronto. He has a much different way of putting it across than Chet did.. Thom said that Chet liked the way he did the tune.. Anyway, I've gotten hooked on that kind of style. I was playing "Happy again" so much that my wife finally told me I was not permitted to play it in the house... So I got a bit rusty with it.. You know how it is I'm sure. Soooo a week or so ago my friend Eric passed away suddenly. For some reason I just turned to that song and it helped me feel better about the whole situation. Music will do that. Yes... for sure I will subscribe to your channel. You are much better than I am at picking.. but you have an unfair advantage being from Kentucky and all. :smile:
P.S. I envy your friendships with Doyle and Pat. I have seen them both, but I've never met them. However, I know they are great players and good people.
Ron.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks Ron for the sub.....i think we have a lot in common in our taste in pickin!

take care,
dale


----------

